# New Here- Selling Rover looking into other microskiffs



## Douglasfishing (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey guys,
I’m relatively new here. Posted a while ago and haven’t logged back in since. I wanted to see if anyone out there is familiar with the Conch Paddle Skiff? I currently own a Bote Rover and I’ll be selling this week. 

I’m looking for a micro that compliments my bay boat and these popped up. Kind of debating between a Conch Paddle Skiff and a used Gheenoe. I want something that’s easy to launch and haul around for fishing the skinny water. Any input is much appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------

